# Sibelius 5th Symphony



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Symphony No.5 In E Flat Major, Op.82 
by Osmo Vanska and Lahti Symphony Orchestra

En Saga Op.9
Pohjola's Daughter Op.49
Valse Triste Op. 44 No1.
Finlandia Op.26












Muse Wanderer said:


> Sibelius 5th


 Following my unforgettable Sibelius symphony 4 experience, I listened to the 5th symphony these past few weeks.

It feels we are back in the 3rd symphony mindset, although this time it feels like the author is more mature having passed through the angst, pain, restlessness and final elation of the 4th symphony.

The 1st movement is the most enigmatic. It feels like the theme presented is played and developed until at the 9th minute we reach our final destination with the melody being presented at full swing. Following this we are catapulted into a coda of pulsating rhythms reaching the final brass filled climax and ending. The energy is palpable and the finale satisfying.

The 2nd movement (Andante mosso, quasi allegretto) consists of hypnotic variations on a beautiful melody. It is a welcome resting place after a voyage in relatively calm waters. The changing keys and rhythms are brilliant.

Jean Sibelius' own words show his exuberant joy at this work's slow movement:
"The autumn sun is shining. Nature in its farewell colours. My heart is singing sadly - the shadows grow longer. The Adagio of my fifth symphony? That I, poor fellow that I am, can have moments of such richness!!"

With the start of the 3rd and final movement we are thrown back into an energetic Sibelian trajectory and it feels like we are heading in the right direction. And then, out of nowhere, we are encapsulated in the light of a wonderful melody that feels like a lullaby for grown-ups. This dominates the whole movement until the final chords finish off a remarkable piece of work.

Following this symphony I enjoyed listening to En Saga and Pohjola's daughter, along with the brilliant and melodious Valse Triste. Finlandia finishes off with a powerful and engaging manner.

I could compare Sibelius 5th with Beethoven's 6th in its message of hope and joy. Beethoven's Pastoral symphony was the polar opposite of his previous one, the fifth. 
In Sibelius' case this holds true in a similar way, as his 4th and 5th are completely different by necessity.

The 4th symphony is a projection of the road to overpower angst, fear, pain with a final celebration of life.

The 5th is one's assertive meanderings through life with experience, purifying optimism and ecstatic glory.

Sibelius' own words on starting this work in 1914: 
"Another depth of misery. But I can already make out the mountain that I shall ascend (…) God is opening his doors for a moment, and his orchestra is playing the fifth symphony"


----------

